# Breach baby



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 29, 2014)

If one baby is born breach will the rest of the litter come later? My doe had 1 breach and she's been having contractions but no babies. And I can feel other babies still in there.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 29, 2014)

Give her awhile to allow time for another kit to move down into position. Some does give birth and then even a day later or more have more babies. 

You could even step away and give her some space. Just remember rabbits are prey animals. If they are disrupted too much while giving birth you could cause her to delay birthing, which could cause her problems. Try not to handle/touch her too much. I've never really experienced this so i hope this helps but I'm sure someone with more experience can offer some advice!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you ILuvMylilBuns! Just worried. It was hard on her with the breach baby. I feel bad that happened but not much can be done!


----------



## majorv (Jun 29, 2014)

Ours normally don't take long to deliver their kits. For those times when the doe had problems delivering that first kit, if it took very long, the ones behind it were usually DOA. Hopefully, you won't have that problem, too. Was the kit stuck and you had to help, or was she able to get it out on her own?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 29, 2014)

It was stuck for awhile but she was able to get it out on her own. It took a little while like a 1/2 hour but she did it on her own. I did rub her belly a little bit not hard just a soft rub. She's still trying now.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 29, 2014)

It was around 5:30 when the baby came out. Praying for the best! As she is such a sweet girl and has been a good mom before.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 30, 2014)

How is she doing? Did she have more babies?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 30, 2014)

No babies and it looks like thick blood is coming out. Is that normal if the babies died.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 30, 2014)

When my does give birth there is usually only a very small amount of blood after they give birth.

"A small amount of blood is normal, as there is blood flowing through the placentas (afterbirths) and as the placenta is torned the blood in the placenta will be released. However, if there is a lot of blood, if the blood flow is pulsing or if there is a steady flow, you should take your rabbit to the vet immediately as there could be a uterine tear that could be life-threatening."

How many kits does she normally have? She could be in labour, just having trouble passing the kits. Only one kit is kind of unusual, most litters are larger then that. 

Do you feel babies in her stomach? Look and see if there is one stuck in the birth canal. 

I read that If a doe only conceives one or two kits, she will often go well over the normal 31 days gestation. The kits wind up huge, and she has a lot of trouble giving birth to them.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 30, 2014)

It could be the kits died inside her and she will have to try to deliever them stillborn. They will more then likly be dead if they are 2-5 days over due. 

Fetal Giantism is another thing she could have. The signs are a difficult birth, the doe seems to be straining because of a large fetus. She may sit in the nest box and be 3-4 days over due. There maybe blood on her vulva. This usually happens more in does who have small litters or are over weight.


----------



## majorv (Jun 30, 2014)

If you're sure she has more in her then she needs to expel them. You could try giving her some Tums. We had one in a similar situation and on the second day after giving birth to one dead kit I gave her some and moved her to another cage. She had another one DOA the next morning. Some people say to try breeding the doe to start the contractions so she can deliver, but I would probably take her to a vet for a dose of oxytocin. The thick blood, though, concerns me...I'd take her to a vet if she hasn't had anymore.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jun 30, 2014)

She passed another big misshapen baby. I didn't feel any others. I think the babies were just to big for her as she is quite small.


----------



## majorv (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry it didn't turn out as you'd hoped, but it happens sometimes. Give her a week or so to recuperate and then you could try again.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 1, 2014)

Will do!


----------

